# scrollsaw tips



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have been scrolling a bit lately and have come up with a couple of ideas that make it a bit easier to keep on scrolling instead of spending your time trying in vain to get the tape off the front and back of a project just scrolled. 
Instead of putting the tape directly onto the back of the wood, first put some plain paper down . I tried newspaper first, but I couldn't easily find the holes, so I opted for the offcuts from the pattern that I just cut out. Which I had printed onto white A4. I haven't tried with very fine scroll work but it certainly does work for some work.

The other idea was by pure accident. I noticed that when I used that cheap glue sticks (from a $2 shop) the pattern would stay on there long enough to cut it out. Sometimes it would peel off in one piece and I could use it again, but it was a bit flimsy. So before I did anything I backed the pattern with a layer of packing tape (again the cheap stuff) . Then used the glue stick to glue it to the wood and then tapped over it when it was on the wood. It comes off great. Again I haven't used it for really fine work.

Hope you get some good results when you try it out.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

TJ,

A couple of questions arise from your tips…...

Why, may I ask, are you putting tape on the back of the wood?

How do you reuse a pattern? Isn't it all cut up once you finish your scrolling?

Please take a look at a blog I created a while ago - particularly the steps after you see after the sander:

http://lumberjocks.com/KnotCurser/blog/23655

Is this any way close to what you are doing?

I am curious because you may have a better way to do this than I have come up with! 

Thanks,

-bob


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

TJ - nice ideas. I find that blus painters tape works for me. Sometimes a bit tough to DIG it out of tiny areas of a delicate scroll. ANyway my tip and what works for you.

KnotCurser - I will have to look up your post. Thanks


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Theresa. Those are some good tips…..............Jim


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 3, 2011)

For my scrolling I've been using "full-sheet" labels (8.5" x 11"), running them through the copier to print from the pattern and sticking them directly to the wood. I really like the way they have worked for me. I got the labels from Online Labels. The have other sizes as well.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*dankc:*

Or you could print right on the Labels in your computer!

... *Good Idea!*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, *Theresa*. This post answered a question that I had myself.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello Theresa,

You have stumbled upon the way we model airplane builders cut out our parts from balsa sheets. These days there are thousands of old model airplane plans that have been scanned into .PDF files that can be downloaded from the Internet. We print these out and make several copies, then paste down the parts we need shown on the plan to the balsa sheet and use a razor blade or scroll saw to cut them out. We use the glue sticks from the office supply stores as the "paste". And a quick tip. To remove the glued paper patterns that adhere too well, brush on a little alcohol over the paper and let it soak in. The pattern will easily come up and the alcohol will evaporate from the wood with no trace.

I have used this procedure for large patterns too. Anything from making a doll house to wooden toys for my grandchildren. Just go around the edge of the pattern with the glue stick instead of putting it all over.

Planeman


----------

